# Possible storm next week, weather page.



## Ben Fishin (Oct 2, 2018)

I'm new here so don't know much about weather talk here. I like to watch it all season for different reasons, this page has links to everything under the sun data wise on weather and it's confusing to use, but it's all in one place. 
Mike does live feeds every morning, you can watch him navigate his page to figure out how to actually get to the data. 
It looks like something organized with a circulation could be on the beach by next thurs/fri and wondering if that will move the red tide more west. 

Mike's Weather Page


----------



## Marsh Pirate (Feb 18, 2017)

It may be great, but it's way to busy for me. Information overload!


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I got a headache after clicking on link. Weather bug is good for me. I do use it once in a while.


----------



## Ben Fishin (Oct 2, 2018)

It has a learning curve for sure, I am thinking about making a page with the links that interest me most, just to make it simpler to use the data. 
Mike is talking about this system before anyone else is mentioning it, Monday it will be all over the news waves if it follows the models. 
Not a serious blow but probably plenty of rain.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Love Mikes Weather Page.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Good Lord, I didnt know there could be so many weather maps...I kinda like it


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

sure said:


> Good Lord, I didnt know there could be so many weather maps...I kinda like it




Thats a rough view on a phone screen.


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Mikes weather page cuts out all the scare tactics and BS the weather channel and others use. He is a great source for hurricane/tropical type weather.


----------



## Ben Fishin (Oct 2, 2018)

I've been going to the links that I find useful and just bookmarking those pages in a weather folder in chrome. 
I have to say in all the storm watching I have done, I have never seen two systems existing at once whose tracking data were this similar. It's a tropical storm 1-2 punch and that is a new one on me.


----------



## hebegb again (Oct 9, 2017)

Please tell Mike to take that spaghetti and go away from the panhandle

TYVMIA


----------



## fishnfool (Oct 2, 2007)

Ben Fishin said:


> I've been going to the links that I find useful and just bookmarking those pages in a weather folder in chrome.
> I have to say in all the storm watching I have done, I have never seen two systems existing at once whose tracking data were this similar. It's a tropical storm 1-2 punch and that is a new one on me.


The first storm would almost destroy the second storms chance to build in to anything more than a rain event, especially that close together. Between the odd shear and cool surface temps from the rain, the second one would really have a tough time and would likely follow the other low pressure wherever it goes.


----------



## waveshaper2 (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## Ben Fishin (Oct 2, 2018)

At only 5 days out I hope it doesn't have enough time to build any real wind speed. 
For not even being a tropical storm yet, all these models sure do seem to be confident that it's coming to this neighborhood.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Good app to see winds is, My Radar and I pay for tropical storms. Click on winds. It shows direction and movement speed is how fast it moves. SE now well worth it. I also use weather bug for different areas.


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

Here is a great link for anything wind and current. Warning, one can get stuck watching it for hours. 
https://earth.nullschool.net


----------



## waveshaper2 (Dec 10, 2013)

The latest model runs are just coming out this AM (at this stage of the game I would take this info with a grain of salt. The latest run of the HWRF this morning show a Pensacola/943mb landfall (note; Ivan was 943mb at landfall and Opal was 942mb at landfall) . 
- 96 hours/landfall;














- 90 hours;


----------



## Ben Fishin (Oct 2, 2018)

Apparently the weather "powers that be" don't think much of it. I still like being able to access this data and at least partially understand it ahead of them deciding to start talking about it in the media. Using it to sell their wares by scaring the dickens out of everyone is the only time they really want to talk about these. But this one has only a 4 day window on it, whatever it is, it will be on the doorstep in mid week. If it bows up there will be people caught in the lurch.


----------



## Ben Fishin (Oct 2, 2018)

The NHC finally gave it a "cone" if this is all it will be then bring it.


----------



## Ben Fishin (Oct 2, 2018)

With two of the major models currently showing a landfall with barometric pressures consistent with Cat 3 storms and one showing pressures for a Cat 1, I just don't get why nobody is talking about this thing. It's 36 hours away, sure seems like they should be talking about this.


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

Landfall is to be Wednesday, 72 hours out. I hate these storms.


----------



## Ben Fishin (Oct 2, 2018)

Now the chatter is starting. It makes me wonder if they say nothing deliberately when it is Fri/Sat because a new crop of tourist are about to arrive and they don't want to scare away millions of dollars on a bet that's not solid. But by Sunday they are here, money in the bank, might have to tell them to run-like-hell-NOW on Monday but oh well.


----------



## OldMan-theSea (May 14, 2018)

Ben Fishin said:


> With two of the major models currently showing a landfall with barometric pressures consistent with Cat 3 storms and one showing pressures for a Cat 1, I just don't get why nobody is talking about this thing. It's 36 hours away, sure seems like they should be talking about this.


This will be my 71st summer in Pcola/Mobile area. Yes, it could explode like Camille did but probably not. It's not time to panic yet but do pay attention. How long will it take you to secure your boat(s) and clear your yard? That's what you may have to do if it comes along the west edge of the forecast envelope as a cat 1 as predicted.


----------



## OldMan-theSea (May 14, 2018)

Ben Fishin said:


> Now the chatter is starting. It makes me wonder if they say nothing deliberately when it is Fri/Sat because a new crop of tourist are about to arrive and they don't want to scare away millions of dollars on a bet that's not solid. But by Sunday they are here, money in the bank, might have to tell them to run-like-hell-NOW on Monday but oh well.


And, no. No one is that devious and, anyway, the tourist season is mostly over.


----------



## Ben Fishin (Oct 2, 2018)

Not panicking here since it does look like a slightly more easterly landfall but I would have to shield the windows and doors if a few of those models proved out. I think it is going to intensify to stronger than that, it is already several hundred miles across and the eye hasn't even sealed. This intensity chart has done nothing but shift into Cat 1 to Cat 3 territory over the last 24 hours.


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

I got plenty of beer, I'll be fine.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

MaxP said:


> Landfall is to be Wednesday, 72 hours out. I hate these storms.


You on land?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

OP, you sound like you want us to board up the winders and doors. Panic much?


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

MrFish said:


> MaxP said:
> 
> 
> > Landfall is to be Wednesday, 72 hours out. I hate these storms.
> ...


Nope I'll be riding it out 100 or so miles south of Dauphin Island.


----------



## OldMan-theSea (May 14, 2018)

MaxP said:


> Nope I'll be riding it out 100 or so miles south of Dauphin Island.


At what strength do they evaluate the rigs?


----------



## Ben Fishin (Oct 2, 2018)

MrFish said:


> OP, you sound like you want us to board up the winders and doors. Panic much?


No, I am not saying that at all, most old salts have been watching this stuff their whole lives and know when they should make a move. But some people (a lot these days) are new in the area and they don't have that wisdom. They need to pay attention to what is happening. 

I myself have been through 4 major storms and lost count of smaller systems. 
This one at it's worst is only a Cat 3 so no biggie for most folks. 
I can almost throw a rock into Big Lagoon from my house, literally, so I have to pay attention. Lot of work arming the house and not something I really want to do this late in the season. 

I'm just saying, with the barometric pressure readings that these models are producing, somebody needs to be getting prepared for it. 
Probably over Port St. Joe way, but maybe not.


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

OldMan-theSea said:


> MaxP said:
> 
> 
> > Nope I'll be riding it out 100 or so miles south of Dauphin Island.
> ...


I don't have a concrete answer about that. Some of those platforms are pretty rickety, I'm sure they evacuate whenever a storm is heading their way. I don't know if we are evacuating anyone.


----------



## OldMan-theSea (May 14, 2018)

Ben Fishin said:


> I can almost throw a rock into Big Lagoon from my house, literally, so I have to pay attention. Lot of work arming the house and not something I really want to do this late in the season.


Now I see why you're worried. Two points to remember (1) ever since Ivan they keep a storeroom of body bags out on Gulf Beach highway to save time. (2) if you're that close to the lagoon there is no point in boarding up the house, just be sure your insurance is paid up.

That's why some of us know not to live there.


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*Does not look good!*

I watch the Weatherunderground for the most accurate forecasts. Dr. Jeff Masters from University of Michigan has called it closer than anyone since I have been here, 1995.


He says we can expect at least 90 knots of wind and up to 9 feet of surge. He suggests a Tropical Storm at the least up to a possible Category 3 on Wednesday. 



That means a lot of work for me back here on Bayou Chico. I started moving stuff today and tomorrow I will put my Panga and Fiberglass 'toon on their trailers and get them into my storage area. My friends who keep their boats, 52', 46' & 38' at my dock will be ready to move or be responsible for damage. 



After I get the small boats on trailers, I will get storm doors up on the BSH, get anchors set and additional line on my 46'. I rode out Ivan on my boat, but that was before my many health "challenges" and turned 80.


Oh well, such is life. Bayou Chico still is better than anywhere I have lived or visited.:thumbup: Tupelo, SC, NC, IL, CA 30 years, Mexico 2 years, Costa Rico, Bahamas, Caribbean, Venezuela, 1993, Cuba, Chesapeake Bay etc. We are praying Mr. Michael does not come here.


----------



## Ben Fishin (Oct 2, 2018)

OldMan-theSea said:


> Now I see why you're worried. Two points to remember (1) ever since Ivan they keep a storeroom of body bags out on Gulf Beach highway to save time. (2) if you're that close to the lagoon there is no point in boarding up the house, just be sure your insurance is paid up.
> That's why some of us know not to live there.


I'm not worried, I dont get this implication. 
Now you know why I am saying this, because I am worried...

I'm not worried, not even by a Cat 5, and I made sure of that when I moved here. And I spent some bucks to make that happen too. 

The original post is about my astonishment that two days into the development of this system, the data wasn't deemed profitable enough to sell some advertising and who cares about the damage. 

Because that is what meteorology has become in the media. 

Cat 5 storm, I am dug in, BRING IT,,,,,,,,,,

Let's see how this place changes after THAT.......


----------



## OldMan-theSea (May 14, 2018)

Ben Fishin said:


> I'm not worried, not even by a Cat 5, and I made sure of that when I moved here. And I spent some bucks to make that happen too.
> Cat 5 storm, I am dug in, BRING IT,,,,,,,,,,


I was really just pulling your leg, but not much. They did more than a few body bags after Ivan out that way.

I agree, I don't worry about a Cat 5 either. Surviving a Cat 5 is just the lottery regardless of the building you're in. Totally chance. And I would stay put in East Hill, too, and buy a Powerball ticket.

But, if a storm looks like it might make Cat 5 with a landfall between Alabama point and Mobile Bay, or even Ocean Springs if it's a big one, please don't stay anywhere along the Gulf Beach Hwy area. They really do have a stock of body bags, it's just not stored out there.

We will all know more sometime tomorrow morning, but at this stage, I think Wednesday will be a good day to sit by the waterfront and have a drink.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Cat 4 Imma send my family on vacation. Cat 5 I'm gonna join them. I don't care for any storm even a tropical depression. Aint nothing fun about tornados popping off all over the place. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Ben Fishin said:


> Cat 5 storm, I am dug in, BRING IT,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> Let's see how this place changes after THAT.......


You can throw a rock and hit big lagoon huh? Plenty of former humans your way after Ivan said the same thing! No need to be tough around mother nature!

And that was no big one! Wind does not bother me! But water and falling trees do! I'm far inland. I do have to worry about some trees!!!! Trees are nice until a storm comes!

If you are in a place that can get inundated with water, well, don't be a dummy and just get out! You can't run once the water is up and it's too late!


----------



## Chrissybombs (Sep 26, 2018)

Awesome page. Thanks for sharing!:thumbup:


----------



## waveshaper2 (Dec 10, 2013)

Marine forecast - Okaloosa-Walton County Line to Mexico Beach 20 to 60 NM out;
- Tuesday Night; Seas up to 25 feet building to 29 feet with occasional seas up to 37 feet. Dominant period 12 seconds. 
- Wednesday; Hurricane conditions possible. 
- Wednesday Night: Hurricane conditions possible.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Ben Fishin said:


> I'm not worried, not even by a Cat 5, and I made sure of that when I moved here. And I spent some bucks to make that happen too.
> 
> Cat 5 storm, I am dug in, BRING IT,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> Let's see how this place changes after THAT.......


alot of folks in grande lagoon/SW Pensacola said this same crap before Ivan.... I remember them shooting their mouths off before the storm, then after the storm, (the ones that were alive) were bitching about no one coming to rescue them, or bring them water and food.... good lord. You arent that tuff. I truly sat here for 30 minutes deciding if I even wanted to comment on this stupid quote above..... 

heres another neat site for your ditty bag...
windy.com


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

He will change his tude after he get a been there done that shirt,if he is still around.


----------



## OldMan-theSea (May 14, 2018)

Welcome, Ben Fishin, to the PFF. Your request for local knowledge about the current threat was wise on your part. But, you do have a thick skin here.

As you can see, this particular storm is not terribly concerning but we are all watching it. And, yes, it could have us scrambling by tomorrow night but betting against that.

But, then you let everyone know you live on Death Row and then gave a shrug about the threat of an even bigger storm. And we, including me, rather sharply warned you of the vulnerability in that area. That is called tough love! Welcome, again, to the PFF.


----------



## Ben Fishin (Oct 2, 2018)

Don't worry Old Man, my skin is tough enough for a talk forum and then some. 
5 years ago my daughter and son in law moved in a house in a neighborhood I had never been to or heard of - Grande Lagoon. 
On our first visit to see them down here I took one ride around that place and told my son in law that my daughter and those grand babies are not staying in that house for even a Cat 1 storm EVER and if I have to drive down here and de-nut your butt to get them out of here I will do just that. 
A few years later I found out that 18 people had died in that neighborhood in Ivan because nobody made it mandatory for the people living there to evacuate. 

I live a couple clicks from there and closer to the water than they were but I am 41 feet above it instead of 2. 
So unless God decides to crank out a Cat 6 category for storms we are good to go. I wont be staying for anything over a Cat 3 but there will be something left when I get back. 
So thanks for the warning about the area but I knew that was a kill zone years before I heard it had actually killed some people. I aint brilliant but this aint my first boat ride either.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

yobenny, welcome back.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Ben Fishin said:


> Don't worry Old Man, my skin is tough enough for a talk forum and then some.
> 5 years ago my daughter and son in law moved in a house in a neighborhood I had never been to or heard of - Grande Lagoon.
> On our first visit to see them down here I took one ride around that place and told my son in law that my daughter and those grand babies are not staying in that house for even a Cat 1 storm EVER and if I have to drive down here and de-nut your butt to get them out of here I will do just that.
> A few years later I found out that 18 people had died in that neighborhood in Ivan because nobody made it mandatory for the people living there to evacuate.
> ...



different tune from yesterday. good plan to leave there for anything Cat 3 or above. At 41 feet, yes there might be something left like the slab, or a driveway (cat 4-5-or 6 depending on what side of the storm you're on).... but you should be good with the surge issue. Grand lagoon is a nice community, you just have to know the risk of being in there.... as well as anything along the waterfront..... We are on the Gulf Coast for heavens sake..... time will tell I suppose. I just noticed, I didn't welcome you to the PFF, so, Welcome!


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Ben Fishin said:


> Don't worry Old Man, my skin is tough enough for a talk forum and then some.
> 5 years ago my daughter and son in law moved in a house in a neighborhood I had never been to or heard of - Grande Lagoon.
> On our first visit to see them down here I took one ride around that place and told my son in law that my daughter and those grand babies are not staying in that house for even a Cat 1 storm EVER and if I have to drive down here and de-nut your butt to get them out of here I will do just that.
> A few years later I found out that 18 people had died in that neighborhood in Ivan because nobody made it mandatory for the people living there to evacuate.
> ...


Only 14 people in the entire state of Florida died as a result of hurricane Ivan.


----------



## Ben Fishin (Oct 2, 2018)

If that's true then the "local facts" aren't facts at all, folks around here say 18 died in that neighborhood so maybe that's just the local BS. I've never seen an official count on that but honestly what does it matter, a bunch of people were foolish enough to stay in that neighborhood in a Cat 3 storm and they paid the ultimate price for it.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

huntnflorida said:


> Only 14 people in the entire state of Florida died as a result of hurricane Ivan.


I know better than that.
I always wondered what the difference is between “Official Count” and Actual Count. 

Same thing in Andrew.


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

There were lots of false facts. As a professional emergency responder, I was there. There were rumors of refrigeration trucks loading bodies and so-on. I’m not here to argue. Just thought I put that fact out there. Y’all have a good day.


----------



## Ben Fishin (Oct 2, 2018)

I believe you man, so since you actually know the truth, how many people died in Grande Lagoon? I do know this as well, I was in Miami two days after Andrew and I saw with my own two eyes body bags being loaded onto a barge and I mean lots of them and the word told to us was they were people from other countries IE immigrants who had no place to go in the storm. I saw it myself, I did not actually look into any of the bags but it was pretty obvious that there were dead people and they were being loaded and moved as fast as they could do it.


----------



## OldMan-theSea (May 14, 2018)

huntnflorida said:


> There were rumors of refrigeration trucks loading bodies and so-on.


I remember that rumor. There were others. 

Rumors arise from incomplete facts fleshed out with fiction, exaggeration, and repetition. Something we should keep in mind as we listen to the political commentary.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Up to a 3 now forcasted. Same tract center still port st Joe. I left for Ivan had shingles damaged nothing else. Never leave again.


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

so....
is anyone round here gonna put up their storm shutters??

rich


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

I may put up a few today just to get a head start if needed. First I need to bring in the light stuff (wind chimes, some lanai furniture, etc.). I hate this crap...LOL.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

reel_crazy said:


> so....
> is anyone round here gonna put up their storm shutters??
> 
> rich


I will make the decision about 5 pm.
Need to have them in place to comply with my "H" Insurance Coverage if it comes here and I get damages.

But I am leaning real hard to YES!
Now that it will be a 3, and it looks like it could be sucked west.

It is easier to do with no wind and no rain


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Just came back from Lowes. Saw 2 generators being wheeled out in the parking lot, at least 3 more toted around the store, watched the last one get drug off the pallet and lots of 5 gal gas cans being checked out.
Asked sales associate how many were sold and he said "lost count but I'm sure many will be returned."

Messed up and forgot to gas up, back out into the madness........But did remember the beer. :thumbsup:


----------



## OldMan-theSea (May 14, 2018)

Ben Fishin…. don't say "I told you so" too many times!

I have crow planned for dinner tonight, just in case.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Guess I'll head out and play the stocking up game too.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

And this is for jlw1972. Missing a couple parts tho.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

kanaka said:


> And this is for jlw1972. Missing a couple parts tho.
> 
> View attachment 1029236


Haa!!!


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

Just closed up the shutters on my office.

Gonna close up the shutters on my house tonight.

Santa Rosa Beach area.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Just got back from topping off the truck. Bastards up here in Crestview already jacked up regular to $2.95


----------



## catfever24 (Dec 26, 2011)

Down around Santa Rosa Beach, and it`s total madness at gas stations, Wally Worlds, etc. Glad I got my ass up early. Gassed up my truck and all my cans, filled propane bottles, plenty of water and beer. 


Just to let everybody know if you don`t already. We are having King tides right now, so I`m afraid the predicted surge might be a little more than they are mentioning. 
The river has been slapping my dock stringers all weekend.


----------



## Ben Fishin (Oct 2, 2018)

I filled a couple fuel tanks for the generator that I can just pour into the truck after it passes, got some propane needed to do that anyway, few things to eat. Wally world shoppers in a mild panic state clearing the shelves of the basics. Our two daughters are driving to Atlanta early tomorrow and cutting vacation short a day because daddy said so. 
I hope they don't caught in the exodus because the models I am seeing show Tallahassee getting wacked with Cat 2 level winds and rain. Also models consistently showing it ripping through central Georgia with 100 MPH winds and lots of rain, that is going to down some serious trees I imagine. I think we got lucky this time but it aint over till the fat tuna smacks the deck............


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

I have 3 acres behind my house up here (orrville, al) that anybody can use to park their boats in if you want to go through the hassle of pulling them up here.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I went to the liquor store. Generator did it's exercise run today at noon. Bought 2 bags of charcoal yesterday. Guess I'll pull a couple butts out of the freezer to thaw.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

MrFish said:


> I went to the liquor store. Generator did it's exercise run today at noon. Bought 2 bags of charcoal yesterday. Guess I'll pull a couple butts out of the freezer to thaw.


I thought about doing a butt, pulled out a bag of scamp and mingo instead. I’ll fry fish and boil peanuts Wednesday.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

grouper22 said:


> I thought about doing a butt, pulled out a bag of scamp and mingo instead. I’ll fry fish and boil peanuts Wednesday.


I wanted to do a brisket, but then I have to make a beef broth and I'm feeling kinda lazy with all this hurricane prep I'm having to do.


----------



## Ben Fishin (Oct 2, 2018)

4 pm models it is shifting slightly to the west, it does that one more time we gonna git it. 
Interesting about all 5 of these models (since our daughters both live below Atlanta) is the central Georgia is going to see sustained 95-100 mph winds after 6-10 inces of rain as it passes over. Those old trees don't see that much, plenty will fall, power outages for a long time most likely.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I got plenty of Keystones if anybody gets in a bind.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Another richard.....


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

jlw1972 said:


> I got plenty of Keystones if anybody gets in a bind.


Plenty of stones and a boat, do ya deliver.


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

One thing to think about is most anybody who wanted to work is now in the carolinas. We will see who wants a job soon.


----------



## waveshaper2 (Dec 10, 2013)

FYI, watch Buoy 42039 for data (located about 60 miles south of Panama City Beach) as Hurricane Michael makes its final approach to the panhandle.
Here's the current official Marine forecast for - "Okaloosa-Walton County Line to Mexico Beach 20 to 60 NM out";
Tuesday Night; hurricane conditions expected. East winds 30 to 35 knots with gusts to around 60 knots becoming southeast 57 to 67 knots with gusts to around 100 knots after midnight. Seas 25 feet with occasional seas up to 32 feet building to 54 feet with occasional seas up to 69 feet. Dominant period 12 seconds. protected waters extremely rough. Showers and thunderstorms.


Wednesday; hurricane conditions expected. South winds 66 to 76 knots with gusts to around 110 knots becoming southwest 58 to 68 knots with gusts to around 90 knots in the afternoon. Seas 56 feet with occasional seas up to 71 feet subsiding to 32 feet with occasional seas up to 41 feet. Dominant period 11 seconds. protected waters extremely rough. Showers and thunderstorms.


----------



## Ben Fishin (Oct 2, 2018)

Well shucks, that's nuthin, I thought it was gonna be rough... :whistling:


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

Holy crap. 11-12 second period! That stuff is moving.


----------



## OldMan-theSea (May 14, 2018)

huntnflorida said:


> Only 14 people in the entire state of Florida died as a result of hurricane Ivan.


"Ivan killed 57 and did $27.9 billion in damage to the U.S. The 117 tornadoes spawned by Ivan were a record for a landfalling hurricane."

https://www.wunderground.com/cat6/H...ane-Michael-Hermine-Dennis-Ivan-Opal-and-Kate


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Walton county if it goes bad over there and yall need something let me know,gas for the genny or what ever.I will find somewhere around Milton to get what ya need. I did a test run loaded on the gen today cause I know I will be out for a while but I have plenty of Jugs for fuel. Tommy 485-7456


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Damn, Yobenny is back.


----------



## Ben Fishin (Oct 2, 2018)

Forecast calls for more wind and rain at my daughters home in Georgia than at my house. 
And I sent her home!


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Those cheap built houses in Seaside should take a good hit


----------



## Ben Fishin (Oct 2, 2018)

I guess Jim Cantore will be in Mobile so he can miss the eye of the storm by 125 miles like he did the last one.... 

If any of you guys get busted up and need some help, I can give ya a couple days labor and drag up my cooking junk if necessary. Grateful to not be in your shoes but more than willing to help ya out. [email protected]


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

OldMan-theSea said:


> "Ivan killed 57 and did $27.9 billion in damage to the U.S. The 117 tornadoes spawned by Ivan were a record for a landfalling hurricane."
> 
> https://www.wunderground.com/cat6/H...ane-Michael-Hermine-Dennis-Ivan-Opal-and-Kate


Most of Ivan’s fatalities came from the Caribbean. Only 14 deaths were recorded in the state of Florida. I certainly don’t understand why folks want to make the story worse when in fact the true story is bad enough. 

https://www.pnj.com/story/news/local/2014/09/15/pnj-ivan-story/15697159/

https://www.foxnews.com/story/ivan-kills-33-along-gulf-coast


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Latest update has it shifted a tiny bit eastward for landfall. Still on the east side of Panama City just barely. Mexico Beach and Panama City seem to be the main target areas on the forecast.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Splittine said:


> Damn, Yobenny is back.


Who was Yobenny? I don’t remember that one.


----------



## poorboy (Mar 11, 2016)

So, right now St. George and Apalach are going to get smeared all over the bay? Hope not.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

poorboy said:


> So, right now St. George and Apalach are going to get smeared all over the bay? Hope not.


Apalachicola falls apart with a good fart. Place is held together with seagull shit and semen.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

I was in Apalachicola over the weekend and when mentioning the storm they had no clue. My good friend of mine has an oyster farm east of East Point and they had too sink the cages yesterday, I hope they make it. He stands to loose over 3 million oysters due to start harvesting in two months


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Apalachicola falls apart with a good fart. Place is held together with seagull shit and semen.



Good one.... lol


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

stevenattsu said:


> I was in Apalachicola over the weekend and when mentioning the storm they had no clue. My good friend of mine has an oyster farm east of East Point and they had too sink the cages yesterday, I hope they make it. He stands to loose over 3 million oysters due to start harvesting in two months


I have a bad feeling for the Port St. Joe and Apalachicola area! 

That area has not seen a good storm in a long while and it's old Florida with old buildings etc...

I hope old Florida is still around after this! It's one of my favorite places to go to within driving distance.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Telum Pisces said:


> I have a bad feeling for the Port St. Joe and Apalachicola area!
> 
> That area has not seen a good storm in a long while and it's old Florida with old buildings etc...
> 
> I hope old Florida is still around after this! It's one of my favorite places to go to within driving distance.


They never fix anything after storms either. The old Rainbow Inn lost a ton of pilings and dock last big storm and they never rebuilt any of it. Honestly, I think they were tired of us fishermen renting rooms and leaving our boats tied up for a week.


----------



## poorboy (Mar 11, 2016)

Holy chit...that made me spit apple all over my desk and monitor. I agree but that was the first place the wife and I started going when we discovered the Gulf Coast. But you are correct. It is a shite hole.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Ben Fishin said:


> I guess Jim Cantore will be in Mobile so he can miss the eye of the storm by 125 miles like he did the last one....


Well, he been warned.

"Florida sheriff's office issues 'trespass warning' for Jim Cantore ahead of Hurricane Michael"










https://www.wfla.com/news/florida/f...cantore-ahead-of-hurricane-michael/1508427212


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

I think it was Kate in 85 that hit Mexico Beach and it only had like 60 mhp winds and it blow the water tower down in Apalachicola


----------



## OldMan-theSea (May 14, 2018)

Telum Pisces said:


> old Florida with old buildings etc...
> 
> I hope old Florida is still around after this! It's one of my favorite places to go to within driving distance.


Most of those old buildings will stand up to the wind better than most of the cheap s**t they're selling these days to all the yankees and landlubbers moving in.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

ECUA garbage pickup change. Wednesday pickup canceled. Garbage will be picked up Thursdey. All other days will be picked up the next day. Fridays will be Sat. Then back to regular days after storm.


----------



## Ben Fishin (Oct 2, 2018)

Welp what a great day to BBQ some chicken and turn some beers into piss tomorrow...


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

OldMan-theSea said:


> Most of those old buildings will stand up to the wind better than most of the cheap s**t they're selling these days to all the yankees and landlubbers moving in.


Wind is one thing. The water is another!

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## OldMan-theSea (May 14, 2018)

Telum Pisces said:


> Wind is one thing. The water is another!
> 
> Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk



True, I almost added that.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Im gonna go out on a limb and say this wont make it 

https://pwillys.com/beach-cam/


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Water coming up in Ft Walton Beach.









Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Telum Pisces said:


> Water coming up in Ft Walton Beach.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



is it just me, or it doesn't look like much prep has taken place there.... debris alongside the house, no shutters etc? that home looks to be flooded....


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

poorboy said:


> Holy chit...that made me spit apple all over my desk and monitor. I agree but that was the first place the wife and I started going when we discovered the Gulf Coast. But you are correct. It is a shite hole.



That shit hole is where my brother lives, as i have a place in St Joe. We are both at the mercy of the storm and hope that minimal damage occurs. I have my personal bobcats, genny's, trailers, chainsaws, etc. filled to the gills sitting on go to clean up/repair what is ours and anybody else we can help as soon as storm clears and authorities allow us back in. We are prepared to spend as much time as we can devote to spreading seagull shit and semen to get things back together, just like we did for complete strangers after Ivan many years ago. 

We hope that damage is minimal but we are prepared. If anyone would like to lend a hand you can pm me for my number. I have extra gloves, plenty of beer and water, and food to spare.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Sherman cove a few minutes ago.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Realtor said:


> is it just me, or it doesn't look like much prep has taken place there.... debris alongside the house, no shutters etc? that home looks to be flooded....


Don't know. I just stole the pictures from someone else.

But you are right. I picked up all my outdoor stuff this morning so I wouldn't have to deal with it at night or in the morning in the rain!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

kmerr80 said:


> That shit hole is where my brother lives, as i have a place in St Joe. We are both at the mercy of the storm and hope that minimal damage occurs. I have my personal bobcats, genny's, trailers, chainsaws, etc. filled to the gills sitting on go to clean up/repair what is ours and anybody else we can help as soon as storm clears and authorities allow us back in. We are prepared to spend as much time as we can devote to spreading seagull shit and semen to get things back together, just like we did for complete strangers after Ivan many years ago.
> 
> We hope that damage is minimal but we are prepared. If anyone would like to lend a hand you can pm me for my number. I have extra gloves, plenty of beer and water, and food to spare.


Praying that everyone and property makes it through without much damage. Going to be very close to that area for a landfall. Port St. Joe is going to get hammered if it's just on the east side of the eye wall like being predicted right now!


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

prayers for everyone in the path.


----------



## Woody Forbs (Feb 14, 2018)

What's the best guess on Ft. Pickens & the campground?

Will it be open next week, or will the roads be washed-out?

We've had this trip on the calendar since early Spring.

Our trailer's parked near Port St. Joe, but it's 8 ft. above sea level.

Fingers crossed ... it could be a real bummer.

On the bright side, how long after the storm will the water clear up?


----------



## Sea Rover (Jan 15, 2008)

We started hauling boats yesterday and finished today, store and yard are ready to ride out the storm. Let’s hope it turns east like it’s suppose too.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Sandestin 1630hrs. They usually set up the beach chairs where those folks getting their feet wet are.


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

I hope it stays east for our sake in this area but prayers to all. I leave for the Middle East Friday morning so hope it doesn’t mess our area up too bad so I can help cleanup and head out.


----------



## jwmd2010 (Oct 26, 2015)

Predicting cat 4 now for landfall.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

jwmd2010 said:


> Predicting cat 4 now for landfall.




Yep seeing the same. Very sad, it's going to kill some people. 

https://www.wunderground.com/cat6/C...En-Route-Florida-Panhandle#comment-4137385791


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Woody Forbs said:


> What's the best guess on Ft. Pickens & the campground?
> 
> Will it be open next week, or will the roads be washed-out?
> 
> ...




I would put money on it that the road at ft Pickens is underwater right now.


----------



## Ben Fishin (Oct 2, 2018)

This storm is really starting to make me nervous as it is bearing down pointed straight at us and the low pressure system that is supposed to turn it has not progressed as fast across the country as I thought it would. I know all the models say it is going to turn but I am just not seeing it in the data. Im really beginning to worry some. That low pressure is too far to the west to affect it if you ask me and it hasn't moved that much at all in the last two days. 
http://www.intellicast.com/National/Surface/Current.aspx


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

...


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

I’m not sure if someone altered this or not


----------



## Ben Fishin (Oct 2, 2018)

This is what is supposed to happen but that low front is still pretty far to the west, this has to be perfect timing for this to work like this.
Click on it to run the gif.


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

Ben Fishin said:


> This storm is really starting to make me nervous as it is bearing down pointed straight at us and the low pressure system that is supposed to turn it has not progressed as fast across the country as I thought it would. I know all the models say it is going to turn but I am just not seeing it in the data. Im really beginning to worry some. That low pressure is too far to the west to affect it if you ask me and it hasn't moved that much at all in the last two days.
> http://www.intellicast.com/National/Surface/Current.aspx



Thinking the same thing, while I hope it turns as forecasted it’s still headed due north and getting stronger over the warm gulf water 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Any of yall remember this one.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Woody Forbs said:


> What's the best guess on Ft. Pickens & the campground?
> 
> Will it be open next week, or will the roads be washed-out?
> 
> ...


8 feet above sea level in Port St. Joe?? I would not worry about the Ft Pickens road and worry more whether that 8 feet is going to be enough where it's parked now. Port St. Joe may end up getting hammered!


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

markw4321 said:


> Any of yâ€all remember this one.
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=3XSF_V3BXWQ




I was delivering newspapers at 03:30 till 06:00 the morning Camille roared over the Mississippi coast. My route started in Crestview and ended just west of the Santa Rosa county line 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben Fishin (Oct 2, 2018)

Well it missed the first projected turn on this gif, they moved the turn ahead of it again, if it doesn't turn at that point it is not going to hit PCB. I would suggest folks keep an eye on this thing tonight, it looks to me like a landfall further west IF it doesn't turn here real soon.
http://apps.sfwmd.gov/sfwmd/common/images/weather/noaaport/radar_flanim.gif


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I’m starting to get worried now...


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

jlw1972 said:


> I’m starting to get worried now...


Yup, gonna be up all night waiting for the turn.


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

The front to the west needs to get moving this way and make it turn. Looks like it will be making landfall on the west side of the so-called cone of uncertainty right now. Don’t want it to come this way I’ve lived through way to many already in my 61 years. Born and raised in the Crestview-Baker area and don’t want to have to cut my way out and run a generator for a week or more 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Gonna be an interesting 10pm advisory. Might be a midnight scramble to do a few things 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

jlw1972 said:


> I’m starting to get worried now...


You and me both bud. Gotta go into work tomorrow morning and probably stay the night so I got to leave the family at home. The house held up to ivan with a tornado literally coming through the back yard. That took care of all the trees in the yard that was a threat of hitting the house. We are high and dry but ya'll still say a prayer for my family's safety and I'll be saying one for yours as well !

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

MrFish said:


> Yup, gonna be up all night waiting for the turn.


Yep,.. not looking good for work tomorrow.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Murphy's Law said:


> You and me both bud. Gotta go into work tomorrow morning and probably stay the night so I got to leave the family at home. The house held up to ivan with a tornado literally coming through the back yard. That took care of all the trees in the yard that was a threat of hitting the house. We are high and dry but ya'll still say a prayer for my family's safety and I'll be saying one for yours as well !
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


You got it bud.


----------



## Ben Fishin (Oct 2, 2018)

Look how far the low system that is supposed to turn it is away right now, hell the tail of it is just now getting to Houston. Meanwhile this storm is supposed to be turning right now? I think they missed it.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Ben Fishin said:


> Look how far the low system that is supposed to turn it is away right now, hell the tail of it is just now getting to Houston. Meanwhile this storm is supposed to be turning right now? I think they missed it.


Think your right..


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

I better go buy more tonic water in the morning for all this booze


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Y’all are making me re-think my plan now. I was hoping to use the day off to go work on the farm.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

If it don't turn. You will be working on the farm but clean up instead. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben Fishin (Oct 2, 2018)

High pressure is still pushing north in this current map, heck the low is nowhere near this thing. I may be boarding up by flashlight on a 16 foot ladder and then gettin the smackers out of here. If they missed it THAT bad, they should have been saying so LONG before the middle of the night.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Usually don't miss that bad. Imma have faith they got it right. Otherwise fabric shields at first light 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Just called my sister in law in Houston and it isn’t even blowing there


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

MaxP said:


> Here is a great link for anything wind and current. Warning, one can get stuck watching it for hours.
> https://earth.nullschool.net


This map doesn't show that front as being very close. Am I reading it right?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Ben Fishin said:


> Look how far the low system that is supposed to turn it is away right now, hell the tail of it is just now getting to Houston. Meanwhile this storm is supposed to be turning right now? I think they missed it.


Rain follows behind the front. The magnet that is going to push it East is out in front of that rain

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

James Spann is saying it's a 4 now.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Watching weather channel. The saying it should turn just after midnight. Good thing if shot goes bad. Pensacola fair grounds is loaded with power crews and tree crews. Something like 600 right now 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

It better freakin turn. Nobody will want to know me if the barn gets blown away...


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Offshore oil industry meteorologist were predicting a cat 4 this morning


----------



## slackwolf (Oct 23, 2007)

lettheairout said:


> Usually don't miss that bad. Imma have faith they got it right. Otherwise fabric shields at first light
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Was hoping with all the models in agreement within a few miles, it was a safe bet to relax a little and drink. Starting to wonder and delaying breaking out liquor since I have 2 houses to watch.

I may be doing mine by cordless flood lights if 10pm-2am still looks like this. Luckily I have enough to light my entire neighborhood.

86.8w and not turning east is pretty much my limit before I yank out the fabric shield in milton. Turn was suppose to happen somewhere around 86.6w.... 

To the folks showing the old Ivan charts, keep in mind those tracks are many years ago before models improved and still multiple days out. Yes it shifted from PCB to PNS then on to OBA. But that was even before it hit the gulf. Usually 3-4 days out the models make corrections. This close in it should be varying very little when all models are in agreement. Granted they are all models, but rarely do you see all that close.


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

MrFish said:


> MaxP said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a great link for anything wind and current. Warning, one can get stuck watching it for hours.
> ...


The map isn't instantaneous, but you want to check the higher levels of the atmosphere.


----------



## tiger297 (Jan 13, 2018)

The steering is ahead of that front not behind the rain. Still looks pretty much on the NHC track to me.

But if my home was in a place where a 25 mile variance in the path changed my decision; well I wouldn't be in my home for the storm.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Hurricane hunter just found Cat 4 winds. Expect next advisory in a few to be updated probably.

https://www.tropicaltidbits.com/recon/


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

Here is the map at 35,000 ft


----------



## Ben Fishin (Oct 2, 2018)

models did not change @ 10 PM but looking at this updated map, it better be turning any time now.
http://apps.sfwmd.gov/sfwmd/common/images/weather/noaaport/radar_flanim.gif


----------



## slackwolf (Oct 23, 2007)

Ben Fishin said:


> models did not change @ 10 PM but looking at this updated map, it better be turning any time now.
> http://apps.sfwmd.gov/sfwmd/common/images/weather/noaaport/radar_flanim.gif


Looks like it might have just turned watching the radar. The plot just ticked east also.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Weather channel has this right now


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Excerpt from NOAA's 10pm Forecast

"Similar to the previous advisory, the environment ahead of Michael is expected to remain conducive for additional strengthening until landfall occurs due to SSTs of at least 85 deg F beneath the hurricane, combined with decreasing vertical wind shear along with the shear vector shifting from current west-northwesterly to a less hostile southwesterly component, which will be more along Michael's forecast track. *As a result, Michael is now explicitly forecast to become a category 4 hurricane before landfall occurs.* "


----------



## Ben Fishin (Oct 2, 2018)

It has not started a turn as of 11:17 and is on a bee line to Navarre.


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

Sitting here waiting to see if it turns. While I do have some faith in the predictions, they have a cone of uncertainty for a reason
It was supposed to have started turning at 4:00 pm this afternoon and it’s still going north towards Navarre. Opal came in there and did a lot of damage as a Cat 3 and this one will be a Cat 4
Hurry up and turn Michael I don’t want you to come visit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hebegb again (Oct 9, 2017)

I am sitting here waiting for that damned turn too!! Cat 4' s do not listen well


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

My place only lost a few tabs off the shingles in Ivan but I rode that one out at a buddies house 
Wish I had stayed home as a tornado took the back half of his roof. I thought a tree had fell on the roof. Then the rain came pouring down out of the ceiling flooding the floor 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

Last post before I hit the sack 
Monday afternoon the Euro model had the storm due south of Navarre at 3:00 pm Wednesday and they haven’t shown that model again 
Sure hope the Euro model is wrong but it has been more accurate in the past 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben Fishin (Oct 2, 2018)

2:00 AM it has been on the same Bee Line to Navarre for several hours and is now finally beginning to make a turn, or else just a wobble, but I sure hope a small turn. That thing has become a true beast.


----------



## Rjw615 (May 26, 2008)

Looks like the turn is finally happening, whew, way too close for comfort. 

Monster storm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slackwolf (Oct 23, 2007)

Rjw615 said:


> Looks like the turn is finally happening, whew, way too close for comfort.
> 
> Monster storm
> 
> ...


No kidding on the too close for comfort. I've been taking screenshots of the radar every 30min or so just getting something to base eye movement on compared to the aircraft recon. Seems like its starting the turn ever so slightly. I need to see more movement though. We are already seeing a little rain in pace/milton.

Looks like the current track, if it's not a wobble, puts it into destin. 

Killing time waiting on the 4am advisory and to see the east shift.... I made my fabric shield easily accessible, topping off the last of my milwaukee m18/m12 and 18650 batteries, staged all of my extra UPS units and inverter gen for power outage, and did one last check outside for anything that could fly.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

140 mph, going to 145 before land fall

Has NOT turned yet


----------



## slackwolf (Oct 23, 2007)

Not much eastern movement so far. 4am advisory put it at 86.5w and still moving in general north direction. 86.6w was the predicted western point that it would turn back, which is did, but I think it was suppose to happen about 60-80 miles further south. Looks like it's running about 5° judging by radar, but hard to tell.

This one sucks

NWS is pretty trusting in that turn since they dropped northern Santa Rosa and Escambia to a TS warning earlier.


----------



## Ben Fishin (Oct 2, 2018)

Ever so slightly turning at 4:00 AM man is that ever unnerving to watch. 
What a beast of a storm.


----------



## Ben Fishin (Oct 2, 2018)

Cat 4 / 140+ now being touted as the worst storm to ever make landfall in the pan handle.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Great being part of history ain't it?:001_unsure::sweatdrop:


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Gas available at Tom Thumb on dogtrack and Blue Angel if anyone had to work the past few days like me and needs it for your truck/generators.


----------



## Ben Fishin (Oct 2, 2018)

Finally starting a turn but MAN is this thing ever slow to move off to the northeast. 
I did learn some things with this storm and am glad I did. I was ready for a brush by but not for a course change and possible serious trouble. I pulled together a truckload of gear last night willy nilly just in case but that won't be happening again. Definitely got my attention. Feeling grateful this morning and hoping those people over there who have never seen anything like this before took it seriously.


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

We left town but I was watching my security cameras and it looks and sounds like hail at my place(east end of Walton county).


----------



## Ben Fishin (Oct 2, 2018)

Also the track did change a bit to the west, at the moment it is going to smack PC dead on the head.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

...


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

Everybody Please stay safe.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Michael has the potential to become a Cat 5.
PC is going to get the shit smacked out of it.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Yeah not looking good at all for them.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## poorboy (Mar 11, 2016)

Agree...hunker down. BIL in Gulf Breeze is worried but he's only lived there for 6 years or so...they stayed.

If PFF blows away, I'll have to start working a full 8 hours a day and I'm not having that.


----------



## Ben Fishin (Oct 2, 2018)

Same exact thing Michael did a week ago.......
:tongue_smilie:


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

It’s moved 0.4 degrees to the west which is something like 4 nautical miles 
I was up late and got back up to check the turn when the WC said it hadn’t turned at 7:30 am the thought of going back to bed vanished. Glad to see it turn but it’s still going to be rough if it doesn’t go further east 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OldMan-theSea (May 14, 2018)

Most of the webcams on PCB or in Apalachicola are either down or getting overloaded with visitors. I found this one working:

https://www.dunesofpanama.com/webcam/

The buoy south of Destin hasn't updated in a couple hours. Waves were 27+ feet then. That's about twice the height of the buoy so it may be the problem.


----------



## Woody Forbs (Feb 14, 2018)

This was pulled from a CNN website.

The images didn't transfer.


36 min ago

Storm surge tops Highway 98 seawall in Gulf County

Coastal flooding has begun in Florida's Gulf County. The Florida Department of Transportation posted video of storm surge topping a seawall on Highway 98 in Gulf County.



58 min ago

Storm surge comes onto Highway 98 in Franklin County

Storm surge has made it's way onto Highway 98 in Franklin County, where seaweed appears to be lining the road.

If you live nearby, safe to say you should stay off the roads.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Our trailer is parked East of Port St. Joe, about 8 ft. above sea level.

If we're lucky, new brakes and bearings ... if not, salvage city.


----------



## grouper1963 (Feb 28, 2008)

The shit's getting deep! Jared WIllets on Channel 3 has rolled up his sleeves!!!!!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

CNN????

Lets try to keep this discussion serious.


----------



## Ez2cDave (Feb 7, 2015)

WINDS now at 150 mph . . . Gusts of 180-185 mph reported . . . 155 mph + = Cat 5


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Watching Panama City ABC news online right now and it's bad over there!

https://www.mypanhandle.com/


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Haha someone just drove behind the weatherman in Apalachicola in a 14 to 16 ft skiff!! Ruff as sh$& and he was steady making way. The reporter didn’t even know


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

stevenattsu said:


> Haha someone just drove behind the weatherman in Apalachicola in a 14 to 16 ft skiff!! Ruff as sh$& and he was steady making way. The reporter didn’t even know




The guy on the Weather Channel said it was a sailboat that had broken loose from it’s mooring. 
LOL  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

...


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

It's dang sure blowing over that way. Hate it for them. But dang glad it missed us. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Just made it to 155mph winds. 2 mph shy of cat 5

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

stevenattsu said:


> ...


Thats a good combination of big balls and no brains.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Looks like a gas water pump in the front


----------



## Ben Fishin (Oct 2, 2018)

Well that was an interesting few days for sure and I'm thinking the fish are going to chew big time here in a day or so. But right now I am tired and going to take a nap and get up when the alarm clock says it's the right time. :thumbsup:


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Eye coming on shore!









Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wagoner726 (Jun 27, 2018)

Stay safe everyone. Praying damage is minimal. Hopefully the fish are hungry after this passes. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Wow they really played this one up. Cat 4 yeah right


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

k-p said:


> Wow they really played this one up. Cat 4 yeah right


Uhhh, you might want to take a look at some of the footage and data coming out. There is no doubt this was a cat 4 Hurricane.


----------



## Ben Fishin (Oct 2, 2018)

2 mph from Cat 5, but it's BobBQ chicken and beer time ova this here way.:thumbsup:


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

k-p said:


> Wow they really played this one up. Cat 4 yeah right


It was almost a Cat 5.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Video from Mexico beach. I bet port st Joe is a wasteland now. I wonder how the Sambar deer will fare?

https://mobile.twitter.com/weatheroptics/status/1050101707622031365


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

boomshakalaka said:


> Uhhh, you might want to take a look at some of the footage and data coming out. There is no doubt this was a cat 4 Hurricane.


So Tyndall is leveled like Homestead? No doubt that there was flooding but St. Joe is about 2' above sea level. The cat 4s I remember level almost everything...


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

k-p said:


> So Tyndall is leveled like Homestead? No doubt that there was flooding but St. Joe is about 2' above sea level. The cat 4s I remember level almost everything...




Just curious. You think it's a government conspiracy and they are lying about 155 mph sustained winds with 185 gusts? Not following...


----------



## Sea Rover (Jan 15, 2008)

I use to live over in Lynn Haven and I can tell you firsthand that area is not ready to handle any type of storm. Everything is old and poorly maintained. This has to be catastrophic for that area.


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

k-p said:


> So Tyndall is leveled like Homestead? No doubt that there was flooding but St. Joe is about 2' above sea level. The cat 4s I remember level almost everything...


You are comparing Tyndall population density to Homestead's? I think you pretty much just said it all. Tyndall is a big swath of land with not many buildings of which the ones that are there are pretty well fortified. So then take a look to the east and west of those areas along the coast and yes, we are going to see that level of destruction - the images/videos are already coming out.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

The forgotten coast is gone. Might was well drive a bulldozer through and start again. So so sad.


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Not a conspiracy but a cover your ass. So we're comparing this to Hugo, Andrew, Ivan... like this will be years to fix, come on?? I'm from Lynn Haven too. I'm out.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

A little early to determine how long it will take to fix.


----------



## VandalRefugee (Jul 16, 2016)

It’s almost as if we have learned from previous disasters and update those pesky housing and building codes that everyone likes to bitch about.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

MrFish said:


> A little early to determine how long it will take to fix.


Based on what I've seen, you ain't fixing that.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Any deaths been reported? The rest can be replaced. Still sad, but replaceable.


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

I heard there was another one forming where this one came from?


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

There was one that had just come off the coast of Africa. Hopefully we’ll get a better cold front that will keep it from getting over this way 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

The sun is coming out and now publix decides to close early...you know how stressful it is shopping a list your wife gives you, with a 4 year old, with 10 minutes to go???


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

sure said:


> The sun is coming out and now publix decides to close early...you know how stressful it is shopping a list your wife gives you, with a 4 year old, with 10 minutes to go???



Now there is a 1st world problem! LOL


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

MrFish said:


> A little early to determine how long it will take to fix.


5 Years, until all signs of the destruction are gone, maybe longer.
By demolition and rebuilding, repairing, or abandoning and cashing out.
This is for man built items.

The Landscape = 20 years


----------



## hebegb again (Oct 9, 2017)

I feel the love up in heeeyah!


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

...









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I think everybody's tired of sitting inside and refreshing the forum....almost excited to go back to work tomorrow, I dont do sitting inside all day well


----------



## grouper1963 (Feb 28, 2008)

.......

Forgot what I was going to say


----------



## grouper1963 (Feb 28, 2008)

sure said:


> I think everybody's tired of sitting inside and refreshing the forum....almost excited to go back to work tomorrow, I dont do sitting inside all day well


_Countin' flowers on the wall
That don't bother me at all
Playin' solitaire till dawn with a deck of fifty-one
Smokin' cigarettes and posting on the PFF....
Now don't tell me I've nothin' to do_


----------

